# Eclipse Ganymede - Target Plattform Plugins



## byte (26. Jun 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Umstellung auf Eclipse Ganymede. Wenn ich versuche, in den Einstellungen PDE -> Target-Plattform ein Plugin hinzuzufügen (Add...), dann taucht das Plugin nicht in der Liste auf. Es passiert einfach nichts. Mit Eclipse Europa hat das noch problemlos geklappt. Ein Kollege hat das auch schon mit einem Milestone von Eclipse Ganymede (vom Februar) gemacht, das hat auch geklappt. Bei mir kommt nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?

Gruß byto


----------



## byte (26. Jun 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt damit beholfen, die Plugins mit in unsere Target-Plattform zu kopieren. Da das switchen der Target-Plattform funktioniert, habe ich so auch alle Plugins in meinem Workspace zur Verfügung. Ist zwar unschön, scheint aber zu funktionieren.

Trotzdem hätte ich gerne eine vernünftige Lösung zu dem Problem.


----------



## Vayu (27. Jun 2008)

-> bug ticket stellen

und auch bei europa hat das noch nicht richtig funktioniert, manchmal wennn man ein plugin geaddet hat war auf einmal die komplette target platform kaputt und eclipse hat gar keine plugins mehr gefunden ... deswegen habe ich das feature noch nie benutzt und alles in eine platform kopiert


----------



## byte (27. Jun 2008)

In Europa hatte ich damit eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------

